# Lorex NVR settings



## michaelb2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Regarding Model LHV516410B ( Costco)

I have some issues which may be normal function or in need of a different setting

Back up files, I get a different zoom in setting for M files and C files
Continuous files zoom in and out slightly.

The motion detection default was set to 80% motion and 0% threshold
Detection is good for everything cat size and above during daytime. ( at 10 feet)
Sadly too good at picking up shadows and leaves moving
Nighttime it is constantly detecting bugs flying and a human but nothing Coyote or Bobcat size
I used a trail camera on the same area and confirmed the lorex camera missed bobcats and coyotes walking slowly 10 feet from the camera. Well within the detection zone.

I use the 1080 setting and only getting 1112 kbps on back up ( AVI)
This setting is used to get 15 FPS and easier editing ( appears that the 30 FPS in the manual was a typo)
The NVR is set to 4000+kbps


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Not networking related...moving to electronics


----------

